# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Καλησπέρα! Απορίες...

## Eliccaios

Καλησπερα οπως λεει ο τιτλος εχω καπιες αποριες λοιπον αρχιζω.. εχουμε ατομα που να ειναι χωμενα βαθια π.χ να ασχολουντε με αλογα και αλλα ζωα..??  επειδει χρειαζομαι καπιες  απαντησεις σε καπια ερωτηματα που εχω διοτι σημερα πηγαν η γονεις μου σε μια φαρμα που εχει φτιαξει ενας (γειτονας) της περιοχης και δεχετε εθελοντες και σκεφτομαι να παω διοτι πραγματικα την χρειαζεται γιατι απο οτι ειδα ειναι μονος και εχει καταφερει  πολλα μεχρι στιγμης και 8ελει και αλλα ακομα να φτιαξει το μονο που εχει μεχρι στιγμης ειναι αλογα και σκυλια  θελω να τον βοηθεισω διοτι ο ανθρωπος 8ελει να κανει το ονειρο τ πραγματικοτητα  και ξερω τη θα πει να θες να καταφερεις να κανεις ενα ονειρο πραγματικοτιτα οπως νομιζο ξερει ο καθενας μας  εδω μεσα ελπιζω να φτανει αφτο το ποστ που γραφω να καταλαβενεται λιγο πολυ το τη γινετε με τον ανθρωπο ....

----------


## Eliccaios

Παιδια απο οτι ρωτησα τον αν8ρωπο σκεφτεται να βαλει και αλλα ζωα παπιες χηνες πτηνα κοτες.... Βασικα αυτο ητανε το μηνημα που μου εστειλε Κοτες,παπιες,χηνες,ελαφια στουρθοκαμηλους κουνελια και οτι αλλο μπορεσουμε. εγω θα παω απο βδομαδα να μηλησω μαζι του  για εθελοντισμο και οπιος μπορει να προσφερει ας μου στηλει ενα πμ η να γραψει εδω στο ποστ ακομα δεν ξερω τη θα βαλει και ποτε θα φτιαξει της εγκαταστασεις για να φιλοξενειση αλλα οπιος μπορει να ξερει οτι θα ειναι για ενα καλο σκοπο οστε να φτιαχτει  μια φαρμα η οπια 8α φιλοξενει κοσμο και 8α μπορουνε να την επισκευτονται επισκεπτες και μεχρι στιγμης το εχει καταφερει αφτο ο ανθρωπος αυτος το εχουνε επισκεφτει παραπολοι ανθρωποι...  να ξερεται οτι αμα καταφερω να τον βοηθεισο εστω και σε λιγα πραγματα θα μηλισο μαζι του για να τον επισκεφτει ολο το φορουμ μας οπιοι μπορουνε φυσικα και οπιοι 8α θελανε να ζησουνε μια  τετια εμπειρια.... Ευχαριστω

----------


## vasilis.a

μπραβο σου για τον..εθελοντισμο.πες μας που βρισκεται αυτο το μερος..α και το νου σου..αλλο εθελοντισμος και αλλο εκμεταλευση..

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Έχει εμπειρία ο άνθρωπος αυτός; δεν πολυκαταλαβα τι θέλει να κάνει. Για τον εαυτό του όλα αυτά ή να πηγαίνει και κόσμος σαν περίπατο ;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Eliccaios

Καλημερα παιδια οχι ο ανθρωπος ειναι πολυ καλος εδω μεχρι που ειπε στην μανα μ οτι 8α δινει και λεφτα στους εθελοντες και του το εκαψε η μανα μου διοτι του ειπε οτι ο εθελοντισμος ειναι εθελοντικα και οχι για να πληρωνεσε  παιδια τον ανθρωπο δεν τον εχω γνωρισει ακομα καλα θα σας πω απο την σηζυτηση που θα κανω μαζι του απο βδομαδα  ο ανθρωπος δεν πιστευω να εχει και πολυ μεγαλη εμπειρια μαλλον εχει ελαχιστη  εμπειρια αλλα επειδη μου ειπανε η γονεις μου οτι ασχολιοτανε απο παλια με ζωα οπως σκυλια και αλογα μαλλον εκει 8α ξερει κατι τωρα οσο αφορα τα αλλα ζωα που θα βαλει θα σας πω απο βδομαδα  που θα μηλισο μαζι του και αμα δω οτι το εχει  να τα κανει ολλα αυτα θα του πω για το φορουμ να μπει και να διαβασει για πολλα πραγματα οστε να εχει μια εμεπειρια για να μην βαδιζει στα τυφλα.... Η φαρμα ονομαζεται ονειροσπιτι και βρησκεται  προς την στενη ευβοιας  και ακομα ειναι αρχη το ξανα λεω παιδια ο ανθρωπος  το εχει απο τον φεβρουαριο  και δεν εχει καταφερει πολλα αλλα  και μονος που ειναι με την οικογενεια του εχει καταφερει πολλα πιστευω εγω οσο για  εσενα μαργαριτα βεβαια το κανει και για αυτον αλλα και για να το επισκευτονται επισκεπτες  απλος ακομα ειναι νωρις πιστεβω διοτι δεν τα εχει κανει αυτα που θελει ... και πιστευω  να αξιζει που θα βοη8εισω  γιατι δεν εχω δει ακομα τους χωρους και το τη μπορει να κανει.. Μαργαριτα φαντασου οτι θα ειναι ενας κηπος οπως το αττικο παρκο  απλα θα εχει να κανει με ζωα απο επαρχια.....

----------


## Eliccaios

Μαργαριτα τη κανει το παπαγαλακι που σου ειχα δωσει ειναι καλα βαλε καμια φοτο...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μια χαρά είναι η κοπελιά. Έγινε μανούλα (είχαμε κάποιες περιπέτειες βέβαια) και τώρα την έχω χαρίσει σε μια φίλη μου που είχε αρσενικό γιατί το δικό μου αγόρι πέθανε. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Eliccaios

μπραβω σου μαργαριτα αφου μεγαλοσε μια χαρα πιστευω ειναι παντα καλα να ειναι εγω την δευτερη γεννα η η πρωτη δεν θημαμε ειχα θεμα ειχα απολια μεγαλη δεν θημαμε λογο οτι περασε καιρος τα εχασα απο αρπακτικο στο σπιτι ενα βραδυ και εχω μεινει με 2 θηληκα το κιτρινο που ειναι την μανα και μια κορη ... :'(

----------

